# importasses



## Cygnus Nazca

Se nao te *importasses*, agradecia que me ajudasses depois a fazer o texto.

Alguém pode explicarme por qué é <importasses> e nao <importasse>

PS: Como podo escribir o "a" con til num teclado espanhol?


----------



## Vanda

Para acentuação, veja aqui. 

Agora sobre o verbo, quando tiver dúvida sobre a conjugação de algum verbo, consulte aqui. É só digitar o verbo e depois clicar em conjugar.



> Se nao te *importasses*, agradecia que me ajudasses depois a fazer o texto.


 
Imperfeito do conjuntivo: 
eu importasse, tu importasses, ele importasse, ...


----------



## Cygnus Nazca

Enganoume o espanhol, porque nós diriamos:

			 				Si no te importas*e*, te agradec*erí*a que me ayudases después a hacer el texto.

También "si no te importa"


----------



## pickypuck

En português importar-se é pronominal (eu importo-me, tu importas-te, ele importa-se, etc.).

Si no te importa = se não te importa*s*.

Uma maneira muito rápida de fazer o til e especialmente útil para os que têm computador portátil é:

AltGr + 4 e depois "a" ou "o" = ã/õ

¡Olé!


----------



## Tomby

Prezado Pickypuck: estou pensando mais de meia hora com a frase que você escreveu: "_Si no te importa = se não te importas_". Não acha que é algo esquisita? Com franqueza eu não saberia o porquê.
Vamos lá ver!
Se em espanhol dizemos:
_Si no me importa, Si no te importa, Si no le importa, Si no nos importa, Si no os importa, Si no les importa_.
Para português traduzimos:
Se não me importa, Se não te importa, Se não lhe importa, Se não nos importa, Se não vos importa, Se não lhes importa.

Por outro lado temos a seguinte frase: "_E aprendes que não importa o *quanto te importas*, algumas pessoas simplesmente *não se importam*... e aceitas que não importa o quão boa seja uma pessoa, ela vai magoar-te e tu tens de perdoá-la por isso!_" (William Shakespeare).
Eu percebo que o um mesmo verbo, importar-se, tem dois significados intrinsecamente distintos, por uma parte "ter importância" e por outra, talvez "avaliar". Neste último caso concordo com a conjugação exposta por você:
Se não me importo, Se não te importas, Se não se importa, Se não nos importamos, Se não vos importais, Se não se importam.
Julgo que neste caso o verbo é reflexivo porque podemos acrescentar expressões tais como “a mim mesmo”, “a ti mesmo”, “a si mesmo”, etc.
O excerto de William Shakespeare está no seguinte link. [fica na metade da página].

Para acabar, mais ou menos, eu traduziria a frase do Cygnus Nazca como "_Se não te importa, te agradeceria que depois me ajudasses a fazer o texto_". 
Peço desculpa se errei nesta resposta. 
Será que alguém de vocês podia esclarecer um pouco mais este tema? 
Obrigado!


----------



## Outsider

Caro Tombatossals, esta pergunta do Cygnus deixou-me a pensar. Não me atrevo a dizer que "Se não te importa" seja impossível em português. Pode ser que se alguém o use. No entanto, concordo com a Vanda e o Pickypuck em que "Se não te importas", "Se não se importam", etc., é o que me lembro de ouvir dizer. Veja o que diz o Priberam:



> *importar*
> 
> [...]
> 
> v. int.,
> ter importância;
> convir;
> atingir certo preço;
> 
> *v. refl.,
> atender a;
> ligar importância ou consideração a.*


Embora o dicionário classifique o verbo como reflexivo, em minha opinião é mais propriamente pronominal, no sentido estrito do termo. Tem uma construção análoga a "interessar-se (por)".


----------



## Vanda

O engraçado disso tudo é que o Aurélio não o classifica como reflexivo, mas pronominal, além dos transitivos e intransitivo. Deixa ver o que diz o Houaiss...mesma coisa do Aurélio, além dos transitivos e intransitivo, pronominal.


----------



## Outsider

Estou de acordo com eles. Penso que o Priberam usa "reflexivo" em sentido lato: qualquer verbo que reja o pronome _se_ é considerado "reflexivo" por eles, mesmo que não tenha significado reflexivo.


----------



## Cygnus Nazca

Obrigado pelas contribuições mas confeso que estou um pouco perdido... Que resumo podemos fazer finalmente do uso deste verbo? Poderia pois dizer "se não te importa" e teria o mesmo senso do espanhol? (if you don't mind)

Então, como se traduz para espanhol/inglês "se não te importas"?

Muito obrigado pelo tempo que empregan nas suas respostas.

C.


----------



## Outsider

Cygnus, é assim:

"Se não te importa" Não se usa muito (ou nada) em português. Deve-se dizer antes:
"Se não te importas."
e quer dizer exactamente o mesmo que "Si no te importa" em espanhol, ou "If you don't mind", em inglês.


----------



## Alentugano

jazyk said:


> Não lhe importa ficar em fé no estádio, se for para ver o Corinthians perder.
> 
> Mas não sei dizer por que não me agrada muito a última oração acima.



Eu diria/escreveria : não *se* importa *de* ficar em fé no estádio, se for para ver o Corinthians perder.


----------



## jazyk

Exato, e essa é a frase original, como se pode ver.


----------



## jazyk

Retifico: como se *podia *ver.


----------



## rosati

oi a todos

 sou brasileiro e creio que em português a orientação normativa se dê da seguinte maneira:

a concordância sempre se faz, no entento o que varia é a palavra a que o verbo faz referência

em um caso como: "As pessoas não se importam com a miséria", o verbo concorda com "as pessoas" é por isso fica na 3ª do plural 

Já no caso "Para algumas pessoas a miséria não importa" , o verbo concorda com "a miséria" 

 Da mesma maneira, em "se tu não te importas com isso" o verbo concorda com tu
 e em "se isso não te importa" o verbo concorda com "isso" 

 Espero que tenha sido pertinente na discussão
um abraço


----------

